# Monster Aquaria Network Needs Support from us!



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a re-post from another forum, but I thought it important, and couldn't locate a similar thread here on APC. 
http://support.monsterfishkeepers.com/



http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?97842-Monster-Aquaria-Network-Needs-Support-from-us! said:


> This is from my local club ...
> 
> MFK and all of MAN need your help!
> 
> ...


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I am getting a statement of support approved on my home forum as of yesterday to support these good folks. I'm waiting for approval of my admin over on AquaticPlantEnthusiasts.com where I am also a moderator. I hope he'll approve it soon.

Another piece of advice, is that there is a legal, first amendment and vexatious litigant & humor site called PopeHat.com run by real lawyers against this kind of censorious thuggery that also helps serve as an echo chamber for the Streisand Effect. Read their site and then send the admin, Ken (ken at pope hat dot com), a note about it asking him to send up the "Pope Hat Signal" which is their idiom for finding pro bono representation against insufferable douche canoes like Monster Energy that would try to generate a chilling effect when they are legally and ethically in the wrong.

Our legal system is so broken to even allow this kind of thing. It makes me absolutely furious. If you want it to reverberate across the Internet, or at least Google+, go ahead and +1 my post at https://plus.google.com/u/0/109425741761149750172/posts/ffamYS7dAmT.

This is some bull crap, right here and Monster Energy must be punished for this outrage.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

what a load, its not like the can own the word monster and the logo is nothing like there i say keep going and if they get taken to court tell every media outlet that will listen


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

What's the point? Do they think MFK is a marketing threat to them or something?

I don't suppose they care about the job search site "Monster" though...


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Skizhx said:


> ...
> I don't suppose they care about the job search site "Monster" though...


They don't care because like the psychopaths they are, Monster,com can fight back effectively and is a bigger corporation with more expensive lawyers who also pre-existed the energy drink makers but so did Monster Fish Keepers but they are the easier target.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 15, 2006)

i wish them luck heres a similar story just showing you how messed up these corporations are, likely hood is as long as they hold there ground they will probably come to some compromise. These companies are used to people just getting scared and folding. Stupid lawsuit


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

I signed the petition a while ago, any status updates?


----------

